# Little machine shop high torque mill ?



## BMyers (Nov 9, 2010)

I have a Van Norman #12 Mill. Great mill for metal removal but the lack of a quill sucks. I am thinking of adding the Little Machine Shop High Torque mill to the collection for X-Y drilling and light milling. Does anyone have this machine ?


----------



## steamer (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice to have a fellow VN owner here....it is no fun without the quil...but "Norm" makes up for it in other ways.....Best of luck to you with the Hi Torque.

Dave


----------



## ChrisB (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Yes I have the 'High Torque' Mill. It's actually a Sieg SX2, really just an X2 mill with a brush-less motor. (Unless I am looking something totally different on the LMS site).

There is a good review here: http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Reviews/Sieg SX2/SX2.htm

I have to be fair that this is the first Mill I have ever owned or operated, so my knowledge and feelings should be taken as such. The machine is far from perfect out of the factory but workable with a little time. I have had some very pleasing results with the mill, and now after a little bit of work all I have to complain about is the frankly terrible action of the Z axis. The air spring conversion is a must I would say for a drilling rig. IMHO.

More than happy to discuss firther if you wish, and if I am even talking about the right machine ;D

Cheers

Chris


----------



## Kermit (Nov 18, 2010)

Check out the same version of mill at www.micromark.com.  I believe the motor power is the same as well. They also have a slightly smaller mill they now started selling this year. I got one of the X2 clones they sell, and they seem to be the cream of the chinese crop, so to speak.


----------



## narrowgauger (Nov 18, 2010)

the Micromark machine is NOT the same as the LMS version of the Sieg SX2 so take care when comparing same.

we are agents for the Sieg SX2 in Australia. our experience with the SX2 (almost identical to the LMS version) has been excellent particularly considering that Sieg have also upgraded their overall machining on the this new machine. In our humble opinion the SX2 is now the best value for money on the market for a hobby machine with good general capacity.

Whilst still not in the Proxxon FF400 bracket the Sieg SX2 delivers great value and machining capacity. The LMS shop unit has the added benefit of a longer table bed, compared to the Micromark unit.

when considering the Sieg unit please ensure that it is a SX2, not an X2 since there is a world of difference between these models. The SX2 has a very good servo motor installed with an upgraded control board. However it costs more than the X2, which is still on offer by many suppliers, but worth every cent of the difference.

have fun with your new machine when you buy it

Bernsrd


----------



## BMyers (Dec 5, 2010)

narrowgauger  said:
			
		

> the Micromark machine is NOT the same as the LMS version of the Sieg SX2 so take care when comparing same.
> 
> we are agents for the Sieg SX2 in Australia. our experience with the SX2 (almost identical to the LMS version) has been excellent particularly considering that Sieg have also upgraded their overall machining on the this new machine.
> 
> Bernsrd



Can you elaborate on the upgraded overall machining ? I assumed the SX2 was just and X2 with the brushless motor. What other differences are there ?


----------



## winklmj (Dec 6, 2010)

SX2 review:

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Reviews/Sieg SX2/SX2.htm

MM sells both the X2 and the SX2 (and the old 7x14 and newer 7x16 lathe as well).


----------



## narrowgauger (Dec 6, 2010)

BM

in response to your question, we placed a new X2 and a new SX2 side by side and did a direct comparison.

we found that all the changes noted in the detailed review of the SX2 (see above post) were correct. However we also found that Sieg (certainly on our samples) had taken considerably more care with the following components:

- quality of milling to the ways, which were much more accurate on the SX2 and well within accepted tolerances on all measurements;
- the lead screws threads were better machined and consistent in pitch in comparison;
- backlash on all axis was excellent as a result of the better detailing, particularly the Z axis where the rack / pinion positioning was excellent;

in all we found that Sieg had taken much more care with the SX2 compared to the X2. this was particularly important insofar that both machines had been received from China in the same shipment. Either Sieg is using a different production line for the SX2 or they have taken steps to further improve their accuracy.

Compared to our "standard" Proxxon machines, the Sieg SX2 is not becoming a valid contender for quality and capcity to perform.

As the full review notes, the Servo motor has all the torque you would ever need for a machine this size.

Have fun

Bernard
The Model Works Australia


----------



## BMyers (Dec 7, 2010)

The LMS mill arrived today but since it is only 6 degrees in the shop I didnt get more than the mill unpacked and a quick once over. I am eager for some warm weather to clean it, oil it, tram it and make something.


----------



## Malefic (Dec 13, 2010)

I do have one sieg SX2, and I'm happy with it so far...not perfect, I've upgraded mine with the sieg power feeder and it does make machining more enjoyable, but the build quality of the power feeder it's not up with the mill, it's a terrible design ??? also have the RPM meter which it's nice and waiting for gas strut from LMS....when all complete will make a really nice hobby mill. I cant compare it with the old X2, but i also own a sieg SX1L from arc euro trade, and the SX2 wins hands down, shame it does have considerably less travel than the "small" SX1L.


----------



## swampsavage (Dec 13, 2010)

HI...just registered so I can add to this thread. I have the Micro-Mark version of this mill and the air spring kit from LMS will NOT work without mods. The motor mount is set farther back on the headstock so the supplied mounting block will not fit. I didn't notice this when I ordered mine as I didn't look at the online instructions close enough. I measured and found out the block could be mounted on top of the motor mount flange but needed to change the screw locations on the block. Accomplished this by drilling and filing to elongate the holes and using 6 X 30MM screws with flat washers. I hear LMS is developing a way of using their kit and waiting to see their solution. Mine doesn't allow the lock nut to be used on the headstock end of the stud but doesn't look like it will be a problem. If it does I'll just drill and tap for a setscrew to keep it from turning.

BTW...if I hadn't already had the mill disassembled when I discovered the problem I would have simply milled new screwholes in the block. Also, by moving the mounting block on top of the motor mount I had to put the 23/64 hole in the column at a different distance than in the drawing. I believe it was 10 3/8" instead of 12". Still enough room above it to mount the motor controller housing. Work great BTW


----------



## Malefic (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi swampsavage, There is a page on mini-mill.com that shows how to fit the air spring kit to the SX2 it can be found here. If possible i would like to see a picture of your mod, it seems a lot less work :bow:


----------



## swampsavage (Dec 13, 2010)

Wow Mallefic!...sure seems like a lot of work (and material) to accomplish the same thing I did. I'm PC challenged re: posting pics...if you look at the headstock mounting block part of the kit just picture moving the screw holes over a bit (milling or filing) and attaching it with longer (I used 6X30MM) cap screws in the existing holes for the motor mount. That places the block about
1 & 5/8" higher so just drill the hole for the other end of the air spring higher in the column than the drawing calls for.


----------

